# Help please



## ByeByeBeautiful1 (Mar 19, 2013)

So I just got a hedgie and her name is Luna. I THINK I may be over reacting as I have only had her 3 days , tonight being the third and I know bonding takes patience and time. The first time at the breeders house she anointed herself with my scent and we seemed to get along fine. She obviously isn't sure of me yet so she quills up and huffs sometimes hisses. The other night she was walking around a little on my lap. Tonight I spent an hour with her, she stuck her nose out , snuffed a little and just remained in a ball and was very jumpy and startled when I gently touched her. It feels like im not making any progress and im worried she wont like me as I work a lot but am trying and plan to spend a lot of time with her an hour at the least every day. Do I keep taking her out and sitting her in my lap, petting her etc? Shes quilling so I feel like I may be agitating her by touching her but it feels like im not helping make progress if I just sit her in my lap with her bonding blanket. I guess id just like to know if I should pet her when shes balled up or let her unball first and some tips on what I should do to bond with her and if im going about it the right way.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

You can try a warm oatmeal bath to help with her quilling, it also helps with bonding that is how I bonded with Sonic. I got him when he was 2 years old aand he is now 2 yrs 8 mths.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Three days is very little time. It can take weeks, or months for your hedgehog to warm up to you. It takes time, and bonding and usually involves a schedule. JUst keep trying and you'll do fine.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

You don't have to necessarily be holding her the entire time, or petting her, etc. You can just put her on the couch on top of a blanket and let her explore. Just set her there and don't touch her, just go about watching TV or whatever, and she might unball and start walking around. When you do hold her, let her burrow into your elbow and pet her just on the butt first while she hides her head in the corner (does that make sense)? and just have patience. You might not see a breakthrough for a little while, and then you will have good days and bad days. She will get used to you though. Hedgehogs usually bond with their primary care giver, so just give it some time.
Good luck!
Susan H.


----------



## ByeByeBeautiful1 (Mar 19, 2013)

thanks so much guys  Yeah she came out and explored on my bed  When she gets close to the edges I move her though and she huffs , obviously . I hope that's not stressing her out or making her distrust me more, just don't want her to fall off the edge or down the sides. My house has 2 cats and 2 dogs so I keep her in my room or the bathroom tub atm for a play area. I haven't been picking her up with my hands yet, just her blankey and my shirt . I was going to wait until shes used to me to pick her up with my hands. She seemed to unball more quickly last night and today. I tried to give her a bath she was okay but when i tried to wash her quills gently with a toothbrush she was pretty huffy so I just held her then put her back so she could relax. I don't want to overwhelm her. Should I just mix some oatmeal into water or is there a oatmeal bath brand or solution I can buy and anyone could recommend? Also....stupid question but I am assuming I wont be able to properly bathe her and trim her nails until shes completely used to me ? my breeder mentioned trimming her nails ( im going to book an appointment with my vet so show me ) im just not sure when i should do this and i figure i cant do it anytime soon since shes just starting to unball.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

You might want to let her roam around on the floor so that you don't have to grab her every time she gets near the edge of the bed. I would also try to handle her with your bare hands. Hedgies are very reliant on their sense of smell so it will actually help her get used to her. When she huffs don't give in! She needs to learn that huffing is not going to give her what she wants (to be left alone). I also don't see a reason to wait for bathtime and nail clippings. These are things most hedgies will never end up liking so it's best to just try to get it done as quickly and efficiently as possible. She may squirm but it has to be done. A trick I have found to work best for my hedgie...I always do Henry's nails right when I first take him out of his cage before he is really awake and realizes what I am doing (I usually get a few nails each night before he starts squirming). 

Every hedgie is SO different but they all take some time to warm up to their owners. They have poor eyesight (and even more so when lights are on) so if you think about it from their prospective everything is just very big and blurry! They have reason to be cautious. The more you handle her the better she will get. Let her explore you on her own terms. I find it helps to talk to my hedgie. It may sound silly but Henry seems way less jumpy when I give him verbal warning I am about to pick him up. It also helps to always come at the hedgie from the front so that they see it coming. 

It just takes time and patient...hedgies can be quite stubborn! Best of luck


----------



## ByeByeBeautiful1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Okay Ill try to pick Luna up with my hands . She just spikes every time and since shes quilling shes quite spikey. I find it kind of hurts and I am also still getting used to that feeling. -.- I just asked about nail clippings because everytime i go to her belly when she starts to unball on her back she re balls lol its cute but frustrating >:/ Im going to book a vet appointment in the next couple weeks so he can hopefully show me how to do them right, maybe he will have some techniques.


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Also be considerate of the times you take her out. I know that Pinball is really grouchy if I ever take him out between 10am-5pm. I don't blame him, he's probably like "Leave me alone, I want to sleep you crazy person!" :lol: 

If I take him out after 5pm, he does better. 

Don't get discouraged, it's normal hedgie behavior. Nothing personal


----------



## ByeByeBeautiful1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh Yeah I never wake her before night time unless I am attempting a bath or its the only time ill be home to bond with her if I work or something. Thanks  I can see progress. I just feel cruel because the cage I got her is smaller than I expected so tomorrow im buying her a new cage


----------



## ByeByeBeautiful1 (Mar 19, 2013)

I've been being told that I need to just pick her up and handle her with my hands but She hurts and I thought maybe it would be better to let her come around on her own. If I don't handle her with my hands constantly will this be a problem? And I know how to pick her up properly I'm just unsure of how when she's balled up Lol.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

It is a bit uncomfortable when they are all prickly but it's just a theory that both you and hedgie will get adjusted to each other better if you use your hands. They are so reliant on smell it MIGHT help the hedgehog to get to know you. Otherwise it just takes some patience. Every hedgehog is different so it is possible that your hedgie would respond better if it was all on her terms. There isn't really any easy way to pick them up once they are already balled up unfortunately.  Hopefully things will start to get better for you!


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Just a thought here. Since your hedgie just came home she's surrounded by new sounds, sights and smells. You are big and scary. A good way for her to associate you with being safe is try sleeping in the same shirt for a few nights and then let her sleep with it. She'll start associating your scent with security. One of the things I did was I bought a couple yards of fleece and used them for a blanket for a week. After which I turned them into hedgehog snuggle sacks and liners. Pippin was surrounded by my scent, where she felt safe. I really only have to deal with the Hedgehog Death Ball when my golden retriever is around. I also have a pretty regular routine. Pippin pretty much knows what to expect and when to expect it to happen. I'm fortunate when it comes to her nails. I've had her since December and I've only cut them three times. Hers don't really grow all that fast.. or she chews them so I don't have to do it. LOL Also if you're not the crafty type there are folks here that sell liners and sleeping bags. I personally personally buy my stuff from here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/VolcanoView

Hope it helps.


----------

